# Colibri versus IM Corona



## justncredibl3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey gents! 

So after using a torch lighter for ease of use and general consensus, I am finding myself curious about soft flame lighters. I am looking for a larger flame which lead me to the IM Corona double corona lighter, and the Colibri Julius. Both of which are within my price range, just haven't been able to find either at a cigar lounge near me to get a feel for them. 

If anyone has had experience with one or the other or both! please let me know what you think you would lean towards. style, heft. how it feels in the hand, ease of use. etc etc.

Thanks!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

IM Corona Double Corona in gold and pewter:









Double flame, perfect for cigars:









I have Dunhills, ST DuPonts, Xikars, etc., but personally think that the IM Corona is the best cigar lighter. Period.

Always lights, except in very high winds. Feels very substantial in the hand.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I have an IM Corona DC I bought a few months ago in chrome vertical stripe that I like very much (same pattern as the gold one in @bpegler's photo). Very reliable. Works beautifully, lights every time, and I love the double flame. My only reservation is that the chrome finish picks up fingerprints too readily. If I had it too do all over again I'd get the pewter etched one like the other in @bpegler's photo.

I bought my IM Corona from CigarManor.com. Prices are good and you may be able to find a coupon code for a little extra off.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a double as well and while a fine piece I don't think it's as nice as my Dupont. The flame height would change a lot on me. I also feel it's a little bit skinny but I would take it all day compared to a colibri. It's a nice lighter all around though.


----------



## justncredibl3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks gents! Now it's time to hunt down a great deal on the double Corona. I think half the fun for me is finding the actual best deal. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

